# c. 1987 Mécacycle «Chrono»



## kohl57 (Apr 20, 2019)

I have completed the restoration of a 1987 Mécacycle «Chrono». Mécacycle, one of the last new quality French cycle firms founded (in St. Etienne) is most famous for its split seat tube "Turbo" model and its pioneering MTB bikes. 

The model here, the Chrono, was a conventional frame for time trialing and criteriums and made in Vitus, Columbus and Reynolds tubing featuring all filet brazing. This frame is Reynolds 753 and the most expensive and rarest of Mécacycle's road models. The finish and workmanship of this is absolutely top class.

This has been fitted out with all French components at the very end of the era when this was still possible.

Built up weight is 20.1 lbs.

Full details and many more photos here:

http://www.ipernity.com/doc/286349/album/1221834


Peter Kohler
Washington, DC USA


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 21, 2019)

I like your pedal choice.


----------



## Mr.RED (Apr 21, 2019)

Sick bike whats the group Sachs???


----------



## kohl57 (Apr 21, 2019)

Yes, the front/rear derailleurs and levers are Sachs-Huret New Success (made in France) and the crankset is also Sachs New Success but made in Germany (by Thun).  The other components are CLB Omega brakes, Stronglight titanium bb, Maillard CXC Hinault pedals, Atax seatpost/stem, Philippe 'bars (a rare aero model), Reydel saddle, Mavic hubs and Wolber rims... so it's virtually all French.  

Peter Kohler
Washington, DC USA


----------



## harpon (Apr 22, 2019)

The blurred stripes are so French somehow and remind me of arrows.  Nice bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 22, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> I like your pedal choice.
> View attachment 984463



Sacre Bleu! Les pedales sont fabriqué en Japon!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 22, 2019)

But still gorgeous!


----------



## kohl57 (Apr 22, 2019)

Alas these are not the pedals on my machine.. 100 per cent FRENCH made Maillard CXC-700D Bernard Hinaults, thanks very much!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 23, 2019)

Apologies @kohl57, just a little joke with @bulldog1935, nice machine!


----------



## morton (Apr 23, 2019)

Hard to believe a frame that big at 20 lbs.   About 1/2 the weight of a similiar size Varsity.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 23, 2019)

less than


----------

